# Infinitiivin pääte



## Marsario

Mod note. Thread split from here.

Hei kaikki!
 Opiskeluni takia jouduin lukemaan Fred Karlssonin kirjoittaman Suomen peruskieliopin, ja minulla on nyt kysymyksiä eräistä kohdista, joita en ole varmaa ymmärtäväni oikein.

 Sivu 81.





> ”Pääte –a ~ -ä esiintyy, kun infinitiivivartalo päättyy lyhyeen vokaaliin.
> 
> Pääte –a ~ -ä esiintyy myös, kun infinitiivivartalo päättyy lyhyeen vokaaliin, jota seuraa t (yleensä –at/a, -ät/ä).”


 Karlsson näyttää unohtaneen sellaiset verbit, joissa astevaihtelun ja n:n kadon takia infinitiivivartalo päättyy pitkään vokaaliin, jota seuraa t (esim. maat/a, koot/a). Vai ovatko nuo kahden lyhyen vokaalin yhdistelmiä?


----------



## Gavril

> (3) Sivu 81. Karlsson näyttää unohtaneen sellaiset verbit, joissa astevaihtelun ja n:n kadon takia infinitiivivartalo päättyy pitkään vokaaliin,



Tarkoitatkohan _*k*:_n katoamisen takia? 



> jota seuraa t (esim. maat/a, koot/a). Vai ovatko nuo kahden lyhyen vokaalin yhdistelmiä?



Ehkä Karlsson (ja muita suomen kielen tutkijia) pitävät niitä sellaisina. Tämähän on ainoa selitys, joka tällä hetkellä tulee mieleeni.


----------



## Marsario

> Tarkoitatkohan _*k*:_n katoamisen takia?


Tarkoitin, nyt korjaan virheen alkuperaisesta viestistä, kiitos kun huomautit. 

EDIT: Ah! Enpä voi korjata sitä! No, ei se haittaa!


----------

